# Wadesmill Culvert - May 2017



## jsp77 (May 8, 2017)

So after meeting up for the Derby drain day I remembered that there was a small culvert only half hours drive. It wasn't a planned visit more of a "i'm board where can i go" kind of visit. So off i went in search of it one evening.

There isn't much about it online, but i have found out it was built because once the village got badly flooded and the culvert was constructed to prevent this from happening again, taking the water away from the village and redirecting it into the river. Brick barrel culvert with a concrete insitu section where new housing was built – 20m from the downstream section, It is 265m in length x 1.8h x 1.8w.

*on with the photos*































where concrete meets brick






















*Thanks for looking*


----------



## Brewtal (May 9, 2017)

Nicely done mate, that is beautifully lit! Love the silhouette shot too.


----------



## Rubex (May 9, 2017)

I see there's some nice original graffiti, even in there. Nice set


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 10, 2017)

Jesus I'm feelin proper claustrophobic just lookin at these pics!!!

Very well lit and kudos for gettin in there, thats scary stuff for me lol

I don't like the look of that door up above...could a pile of shite or water just come rushing out of that at any unknown minute??? 

Really great shots JSP, looks like your camera was about 2mm off the floor in one shot, thats scary too lol


----------



## RedX_unleashed (May 11, 2017)

Reckon we could get a mini through there? Looks a bit narrow which is a real shame! *goes off singing Self Preservation Society to himself*


----------



## Wrench (May 28, 2017)

Nice work
really like that last photo


----------

